# LED "audioritmico"



## eze4ever87

Hola a todos!!! soy nuevo por aqui y tengo una duda existencial...Recientemente baje un circuito indicador de pico de audio que pienso conectar a la salida de un filtro pasa bajos para que cada vez de suene un sonido grave el led encienda...el tema es que necesito conectarle 4 leds azules en paralelo a la salida del mismo que consumen un total de 220 mA...buscando la hoja de datos de los transistores me doy con que lo maximo que soportan son 100 mA...Por favor, alguien sabe la manera de "amplificar" la corriente de salida para que me "tire" los 4 leds sin problema?? ya sea cambiándole los transistores o si alguien tiene un circuito del mismo tipo que soporte mas corriente...desde ya muchas gracias....

Lista de componentes:
R1= 10Kohm  	C1= 47uF 25V
R2= 1.2Kohm 	C2= 2.2uF 25V
R3= 220Kohm 	Q1-2= BC550C
R4-5= 4.7Kohm 	D1= LED RED


----------



## JV

Una duda eze4ever87, que tipo de LED utilizas? porque me resultan mucho 55mA por LED.


----------



## eze4ever87

La verdad que yo tambien me sorprendí con el consumo... simplemente pedi 4 leds azules de 3 mm en una casa de electrónica... después alimente los cuatro juntos y medi la corriente que consumían y me daba 219 mA...


----------



## palomo

8) amigo eze4ever87 los leds que te dieron en la tienda son los de alto brillo tengo entendido que estos por lo regular se emplean como adorno de autos ya que su brillo es bastante fuerte por esa razon tienes la demanda de corriente alta, si voz quieres unicamente monitorear cuando entra una frecuencia grave en tu circuito lo mas conveniente es que uses un leds rojo normal, ya que me imagino a 4 leds de alto brillo estar prendiendo seria demaciado molesto. imaginate como puedes quedar de la vista ...... asi


----------



## makein

hola soy nuevo en el foro necesito saber con exactitud, como hacer para que un "neon"(mide alrededor de 25 cm de largo)  vaya al mismo ritmo de la musica , digamos saber algo se pero me falta saber que tengo que cambiar del circuito armado que ya viene en dichos neones (son comprados para el auto) les comento mi suceso: agarre y conecte a la potencia de mi woofer el positivo y negativo del neon y eempezo a bien iba al ritmo de la musica todo lindo lindo pero despues al cambiar de tema que tenia un poco mas de graves y le subi un toque mas el volumen se quemo, mi duda es que tendria que cambiar de la plaqueta que por lo visto es bastante muy simple como para que aguante ESTOS PICOS DE CORRIENTE que deben haber quemado algun elemento... bueno esta es mi duda y mi situacion necesito saber bien que es lo que tengo que cambiar...

saludos desde ya a todos lo que me ayuden con el problemita...

Chau-! saludos luks.


----------



## nixson

este post es para makein: yo no se mucho de electronica, recien estoy aprendiendo, en tu caso podrias poner un rele en serie o paralelo (el que sepa mas que lo diga) a la salida del parlante, este activará el neon cuando la corriente suba....espero que funcione....comenta el  resultado


----------



## tiopepe123

lo normal de estos circuitos que que pete el transistor de potencia que lleva, 
Apunta la referencia y pregunta en una tienda de electronica, si no lo tienen pregunta si tienen algun equivalente, si no vuelva por aqui y nos pones la refetecia y miraremos que ponesmos.

Yo ya arregle uno y le meti un bd437, pero no es muy adecuado, pero funciona.


----------



## tiopepe123

Si los led son de alto brillo, rinden casi igual 5mA que con 10mA pero se degradas mas rapidamente.

50MA es una burrada como maximo deben circular 20mA y con esto no te digo que la relacion potencia/luz sea mayor que con corrientes menores.

Los led debes ponerlos en serie,  donde esta dibujado el ed debes poner todos los led en serie en ese nodo.

Si modificas R5 modificaras la corriente que circula por los led.


----------



## Pablo16

makein dijo:
			
		

> hola soy nuevo en el foro necesito saber con exactitud, como hacer para que un "neon"(mide alrededor de 25 cm de largo)  vaya al mismo ritmo de la musica , digamos saber algo se pero me falta saber que tengo que cambiar del circuito armado que ya viene en dichos neones (son comprados para el auto) les comento mi suceso: agarre y conecte a la potencia de mi woofer el positivo y negativo del neon y eempezo a bien iba al ritmo de la musica todo lindo lindo pero despues al cambiar de tema que tenia un poco mas de graves y le subi un toque mas el volumen se quemo, mi duda es que tendria que cambiar de la plaqueta que por lo visto es bastante muy simple como para que aguante ESTOS PICOS DE CORRIENTE que deben haber quemado algun elemento... bueno esta es mi duda y mi situacion necesito saber bien que es lo que tengo que cambiar...
> 
> saludos desde ya a todos lo que me ayuden con el problemita...
> 
> Chau-! saludos luks.



Estas seguro de que se conectaban en la saida del amplificador?? Yo he utilizado luces neon que se conectan a los 12 volts de la bateria y traen un circuito con una especie de microfono y sensibilidad ajustable, asi la luz prende al ritmo de la musica o bien se queda prendida siempre.


----------



## ls2k

lo que puedes hacer es un filtro pasabanda con la frecuencia de corte que quieras


----------



## ls2k

recien lo habia visto pero lo que queria era un led al ritmo de los graves.... especie de fitro pasabanda con un "amplificador" en la salida pero el filtro no se hace con AmplificadoresOperacionales sino con transistores...

buscando entre mis antiguas revistas "Mundo Electronico" di con unas luces audioritmicas de tres canales a transistores lo pondre en un tema nuevo como aporte


----------



## yo_andres009

no llegan a los 55mA cada leds de consumo por las de alto brillo que sean calculalos como que llegan a 20 o 30 mA como mucho jeje suerte.. depsues tal vez haga este circuito si alguien ya lo hice que me diga si anduvo  jaja


----------



## hendrix08

Audioritmico 

Hola, como estan? hace rato q*UE* estoy buscando y quiero hacer un audioritmico, encontre un esquema donde te explican como hacerlo, funciona a 9vol*T* y tiene 4 led's, dos de cada lado, yo quisiera saber si puedo colocar 5 led's de cada lado, serian 10 en total y q*UE* siga funcionando a 9vol*T*? y otra cosa, si hay q*UE* ponerle unas resistencias a los led's? les agradeseria toda su ayuda, esquema q*UE* me puedan pasar! Desde ya muchas gracias!!!

















Esos son los esquemas!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ummmmmm . . . te faltan las resistencias limitadoras en serie con los LEDs

9 Vdc (batería) - 1 Vdc que caería en el transistor saturado = 8 Vdc de alimentación de los leds

2,1 Vdc x 2 leds = 4,2 Vdc 

8 - 4,2 = 3,8 Vdc que caerán en la resistencia.

R = V / I >>>> R = 3,8/0,025 (lo típico de un led) = 15 ohms (marrón , verde , negro , dorado)

Cada Led necesita algo de 2,1 v , pero podrías poner otros dos en serie , conectados en paralelo con los otros dos.

Saludos !


----------



## hendrix08

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ummmmmm . . . te faltan las resistencias limitadoras en serie con los LEDs
> 
> 9 Vdc (batería) - 1 Vdc que caería en el transistor saturado = 8 Vdc de alimentación de los leds
> 
> 2,1 Vdc x 2 leds = 4,2 Vdc
> 
> 8 - 4,2 = 3,8 Vdc que caerán en la resistencia.
> 
> R = V / I >>>> R = 3,8/0,025 (lo típico de un led) = 15 ohms (marrón , verde , negro , dorado)
> 
> Cada Led necesita algo de 2,1 v , pero podrías poner otros dos en serie , conectados en paralelo con los otros dos.
> 
> Saludos !



Ok! Gracias! hare un esquema de lo q*UE* me dijiste y lo publico para q*UE* veas q*UE* onda! si funcionara o no jejejeje!!! Muchas gracias por tu repuesta!!!


----------



## hendrix08

bueno, aca esta el esquema del circuito, hice segun como vos me dijiste, hice dos, pero creo q*UE* el correcto seria el segundo. Espero q*UE* me puedas seguir ayudando con esto! desde ya muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

hendrix08 dijo:


> ...., hice dos, pero creo q el correcto seria el segundo....








El correcto es el de la derecha con *"solo" 1 resistencia* por rama


----------



## hendrix08

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda!!! Lo montare y despues te comentare q*UE* tal funciona!!!


----------



## Jose Bladimir Navarro

Amigo, me interesa tu sistema, me podrias decir que materiales utilizaste especificando exantamente cada uno? 

La idea es que se enciendan a medida que suenen las frecuencias bajas????

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.

Jose Navarro.


----------



## hendrix08

Mira, los materiales q*UE* llevan son:
4 Leds de alta intensidad (pero pueden ponerle hasta 8, 4 de cada lado)
1 Cable con un miniplug en un extremo (puede usar de un auricular roto)
1 Bateria de 9V
1 Llave de 1 polo
1 Cable fino
1 Porta bateria
2 Transistores TIP 31
4 Resistencias de 15 ohms (o 8 resistencia si vas a ponerle 8 led's)
1 Caja plastica (adicional, para colocar todo el circuito)
1 Soldador
Estaño

Eso es todo, solo armalo y listo, despues me contas q*UE* onda!!!
Suerte!!!



Jose Bladimir Navarro dijo:


> Amigo, me interesa tu sistema, me podrias decir que materiales utilizaste especificando exantamente cada uno?
> 
> La idea es que se enciendan a medida que suenen las frecuencias bajas????
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
> 
> Jose Navarro.


----------



## Jose Bladimir Navarro

Amigo, la idea es alimentarlo con la bateria de un auto (12V), el mismo esquema y materiales me sirve?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , te sirve , según si pongas 2 o 3 o 4 leds en serie , habrá que calcularle la resistencia. También dependiendo del tipo de leds que utilices.

Saludos !


----------



## mariano22

hola !
les presento la siguiente cuestion a la que no le encuentro solucion alguna para mi proyecto.
El tema es de un cabezal movil que tengo. Cada color (rojo, amarillo, verde y azul) se compone de leds de alto brillo puestos 2 grupos paralelos de 3 leds serie cada paralelo. (a exepcion del verde que son solo 3 en serie).
Yo encontre y probé un circuito audiorítmico simple con solo un TIP31. Consta de amplicarle una señal positiva a la base, el catodo de un led al colector (con resistencia de 330ohm y 9v en el anodo) y el emisor a masa. Anda muy bien. El tema es acoplarlo a los 6 led como lo indiqué antes pero el tema es el consumo ya que no lo soporta el tip31 (por lo que supongo)

alguna solucion? la traté de buscar con el livewire pero no la encontré-

un saludo y gracias de antemano


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Puedes publicar tu circuito, para tener una mejor visión de los que deseas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mariano22

el circuito es este
http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks-tutoriales/3200275/Audio-Ritmico-de-Leds-super-baratos.html

nada mas que seria con los leds puestos tal cual lo describí antes...


----------



## malvinas3bis

buenas señores necesito saber si se pueden reemplazar los transistores tip 31 y por cuales ya que vivo en un pueblo pequeño y la unica tienda de electronica no los posee en su stock y el dueño es medio bobo y no sabe para que sirve el tip 31 y por que se puede reemplazar gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Ese transistor soporta hasta 3A ponle los LEDs (no ponga tres LEDs azules en serie porque nesecitan más de 9V).

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Ese circuito no es bueno, pero para un principiante está bien


----------



## mariano22

ah gracias por el dato pero 3 cuestiones..
porque no poner 3 led en serie a 12v? si se la banca el tip31
porque no es bueno el circuito?
los leds van a titilar todos a la vez o medio distintos entre esa serie?

un saludo y gracias!

un saludo y gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola. 

Prueba con 12V, el transistor funciona.

No es apropiado, porque los LED deben tener siempre una resistencia limitadora de corriente, los LED no se debe conectar en paralelo (no exiten dos diodo iguales).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mariano22

osea... resistencia limitadora antes de los 12v tienen... llevan una de 330ohm... para tener la luminocidad mas alta sin qu se quemen...

Pero porque no se deben conectar en paralelo? si estan 3 en serie y estos conectados en paralelo a otros 3 en serie.

un saludo!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Los LED en serie también tienen necesitan resistencia limitadora.

Los LED no son focos o bombillas, son diodos, esa es la razón por lo que no se deben pone en paralelo, a pesar de estar en serie. Pero como prueba, puedes ponerlos en paralelo.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Pero como ya te dije, es un circuito sólo para jugar o hacer pruebas curiosas.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Prueba el TIP41.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## malvinas3bis

OK Gracias probare conseguir este otro transistor


----------



## malvinas3bis

buenas gente probe armar el circuito que propone hendrix08 pero de un solo canal osea (mono) no stereo pero como no consegui el tip31 lo reemplaze por un c945p viejito que tenia y el circuito funciona, le puse solo dos leds rojos de alto brillo y la salida de audio  la tome de la salida de auriculares del sistema 5.1 de la pc. pero al conectarle un parlante (pequeño de un telefono viejo) no titilan los leds, se lo desconecto y vuelven a titilar. aclaro que lo alimento con un cargador de celular de 5.6v, es poco para alimentar los leds y el parlante o que hago mal. (sean piadosos con las criticas solo soy un aficionado a la electronica tengo poca teoria casi nada pero mucha practica jeje quemo mas de lo que armo sean benevolentes con las criticas) gracias y a ver que onda


----------



## malvinas3bis

ESTE es el circuito que utilize yo y le agregue 4 leds por cada transistor y resistencias para el transistor y los leds en total tiene 16 leds y funciona bastante bien


----------



## pipa09

malvinas3bis dijo:


> ESTE es el circuito que utilize yo y le agregue 4 leds por cada transistor y resistencias para el transistor y los leds en total tiene 16 leds y funciona bastante bien


 
Los led estan en serie o en paralelo?


----------



## malvinas3bis

estan en serie - +, -+ ,-+ ,-+. en la grafica manuscrita que adjunto esta el circuito que utilize solo que lo realize 4 veces una por cada transistor


----------



## henryleon16

hola, estoy tratando de hacer este proyecto en la protoboard pero siempre me falla, quiero conectarlo a la pc sin que pierda el sonido del parlante necesito saber como lo hago si alguien puede ayudarme por favor. gracias

utiñizo este yack uno q va a la protoboard y el otro al parlante, cuando los conceto se pierde el sonido
ademas no me funciona el circuito.
http://www.google.com.co/imgres?q=jack+doble+hembra&hl=es&sa=X&rlz=1T4ADFA_esCO463CO463&biw=1280&bih=673&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&tbnid=s__4-cChIj-omM:&imgrefurl=http://www.solostocks.com/venta-productos/electronica/general/otros/doble-jack-hembra-estereo-3-5mm-a-jack-macho-st-3-5mm-6298977&docid=4O1_45A4kSOfFM&imgurl=http://www.solostocks.com/img/doble-jack-hembra-estereo-3-5mm-a-jack-macho-st-3-5mm-6298977z0.jpg&w=350&h=263&ei=6oP_Tq2YHc2SgQfY5tmyAg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=187&vpy=298&dur=485&hovh=195&hovw=259&tx=118&ty=94&sig=114379958235429960122&page=1&tbnh=148&tbnw=196&start=0&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:11,s:0


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Prueba esta conexión.

 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## rene1992

hola !!!
muy buenas tardes a todos con mi poco conocimiento de electrónica estoy intentando armar luces audior*R*itmicas y quisiera saber si me podrían ayudarme, es que tengo un problema fui a comprar 6 leds azules de 3mm, un transistor tip 31 y 1 resistencia de 470ohmnios a una casa de electrónica de mi localidad pero no tenian de los tip 31  y me dijeron que el equivalente era un transistor nec C1507 y lo compre pero a la *H*ora de armarlo en paralelo con los leds no me funciona  y lo e probado sin el transistor solo conectado al subwoofer con la resistencia y si me funciona pero tengo *QUE* meterle todo el bajo para *QUE* me prendan los 6 leds en serie.
no se si sera que las entradas de las patitas del nec C1507 serán diferentes o es que no me sirve para lo que estoy asiendo


----------



## Fogonazo

rene1992 dijo:


> hola !!!
> muy buenas tardes a todos con mi poco conocimiento de electrónica estoy intentando armar luces audior*R*itmicas y quisiera saber si me podrían ayudarme, es que tengo un problema fui a comprar 6 leds azules de 3mm, un transistor tip 31 y 1 resistencia de 470ohmnios a una casa de electrónica de mi localidad pero no tenian de los tip 31  y me dijeron que el equivalente era un transistor nec C1507 y lo compre pero a la *H*ora de armarlo en paralelo con los leds no me funciona  y lo e probado sin el transistor solo conectado al subwoofer con la resistencia y si me funciona pero tengo *QUE* meterle todo el bajo para *QUE* me prendan los 6 leds en serie.
> no se si sera que las entradas de las patitas del nec C1507 serán diferentes o es que no me sirve para lo que estoy asiendo



¿ Y el esquema de lo que armaste ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/luces-audioritmicas-simples-transistor-39538/


----------



## rene1992

disculpa Fogonazo soy nuevo aquí y se me olvido subir el esquema

aquí están


----------



## Fogonazo

Los LED´s *NO* se conectan en paralelo, mira el link que publiqué


----------



## rene1992

hola Fogonazo si yo se que no se tienen que conectar en paralelo pero mi problema no es ese
mi problema es si el transistor nec C1507 sirve para el circuito de LEDS audiorritmico


----------



## Fogonazo

rene1992 dijo:


> hola Fogonazo si yo se que no se tienen que conectar en paralelo pero mi problema no es ese
> mi problema es si el transistor nec C1507 sirve para el circuito de LEDS audiorritmico



Es una exageración pero *"Sirve"*


----------



## rene1992

la verdad lo probé con este esquema y no me funciona puse los 6 leds en serie con ls resistencia y el transistor nec C1507 con la alimentación de 19V  y lo conecte a mi pc y no pasa nada de nada :enfadado:

un amigo me intento alludar y me presto un tip 31 y aleluya  funciono a las mil maravillas  pero no se si los terminales (las patitas) del tip 31 y el nec C1507 tienen diferente configuración ???


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira la hoja de datos del 2SC1507.
Usa el Google.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## rene1992

bueno busque información al respecto y la verdad ese transistor no funciona
me podrían decir aparte del tip 31 que transistores son buenos o ideales para los leds audioritmicos ?


----------



## henryleon

rene1992: pana yo estuve leyendo algunos temas de este circuito y en realidad sirve cualquier transistor NPN, hasta con un 2n3904 o un 2n2222 te sirve pero para una mayor, seria los transistores de portencia el tip31c, tip41c son los adescuados para este circuito.


----------



## DJ T3

rene1992, ¿probaste los LED's individualmente si funcionan cada uno?

Con un "tester" (multímetro), en la opción de medir diodo, medí los LED's (individualmente), tienen que prender muy suave, pero por lo menos sabés si andan o no.

Saludos


----------



## rene1992

ya me funciono el problema era en una conection errone que tenia y la resistencia de 470 que no servia  solo busque en una fuente de pc vieja una resistencia de 470 omhs y me encontre una identica a la que abia comprado y lo arme todo y ya me funciona
y me consegui otros 3 leds de 3mm y me quedo de lujo  

3 leds los deje con el transistor y los otros 6 los deje conectados con la resistencia al subwoofer del sistema de sonido de la computadora mas al ratito les subo un video de su funcionamiento
(lo tengo armado en una protoboard aun no e tenido tiempo de probar aser la tarjeta de circuitos impreso)

muchas gracias por su ayuda !!!


----------



## renteriia

yo tengo un duda, intente hacer el circuito con el tip31, pero luego lei en internet que si quiero ponerlo alimentado del estereo de mi carro, tengo que hacerlo de otra forma, porque el transistor necesita solamente .7 v para mandar la señal. alguien podria ayudarme?


----------



## Fogonazo

renteriia dijo:


> yo tengo un duda, intente hacer el circuito con el tip31, pero luego lei en internet que si quiero ponerlo alimentado del estereo de mi carro, tengo que hacerlo de otra forma, porque el transistor necesita solamente .7 v para mandar la señal. alguien podria ayudarme?



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/luces-audioritmicas-simples-transistor-39538/


----------



## Dioxis

Para los que saben... ese circuito andaría?. . Ya se que dicen que los led van en serie.. pero vi a varios ponerlos en paralelo y les anduvo.. la fuente seria de 5v x 300ma por eso los quiero poner en paralelo.. otra pregunta.. algunos variantes para el tip31 aparte del tip122 porque seguro que no tienen .. así me aseguro y me traigo otro.. 

Gracias desde ya. .


----------



## DJ T3

Dioxis dijo:


> Ya se que dicen que los led van en serie.. pero vi a varios ponerlos en paralelo y les anduvo..



Que *no se deba* poner en paralelo, no quiere decir que no funcione.

---------------------------------

El potenciómetro NO se bancaría la carga de tantos LED's en paralelo (a no ser que sea un reostato). Si fuese una resistencia podría ser.

Además, al ponerlos en paralelo, consumiría igual o peor que ponerle resistencia a cada uno. Osea, que no ganas nada (solo una resistencia enorme y calor), poniéndolos en paralelo, solo hacer enojar a "elaficionado", jejeje...

¿Cuál es el inconveniente de poner resistencias por cada LED?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo Dioxis, los leds se conectan en serie o bien en paralelo de series con sus respectivas resistencias segun sea el conexionado, NO un potenciometro como limitador. El audio que ingresas al transistor debe ser acondicionado previamente con un diodo zener, resistencias polarizadoras y un condensador para deteccion de envolvente antes de aplicarlo a tu circuito.


----------



## tgu1anvasquez

Buenas a todos y cada uno de ustedes...soy nuevo, esta es mi primera duda, tiene que ver con el tema aqui tratado. Estoy intentando hacer leds audioritmicos con audio mono desde mi PC. He visto algunos diagramas que se hacen con un protoboard pero yo he hecho el mismo circuito sin el protoboard.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 afecta que no use el protoboard? las modificaciones que hecho son: 
utilizo unicamente un led de 3V 
mi fuente de poder es un cargador de celular con salida de 3.7V 
mi led tiene una resitencia de 1/2V y 240ohms para  evitar que se queme. 
y como utilizo audio mono desde mi PC no se diferencia el lado positivo o negativo.  
Lo que pasa es lo siguiente:  
cuando conecto el input de audio a la PC y el cargador al enchufe el led se enciende y brilla aceptablemente. acidentalmente con una pinza toque la pata C del TIP31 con la pata B y el led brillo intensamente. hice lo mismo con la otra convinacion (pata C con pata E) y paso lo mismo. No se porque. el problema esque el led no enciende al ritmo de la musica que se esta reproduciendo en la PC. Me podrian ayudar porfavor.


----------



## crimson

Hola tgu1anvasquez, bienvenido a la Comunidad. Probablemente hayas inutilizado el TIP31 al tocar las patas C y B. Si ahora ponés en corto las patas C y E vas a ver que encienden los led, eso está bien, el tema es que enciendan con el audio del exterior. Para probar, colocá una resistencia entre 4K7 y 10K entre C y B y fijate si encienden los led. Si no lo hacen el transistor pasó a mejor vida.
Saludos C


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Si los LEDs están en serie y la fuente es de 3.7V, no sé cómo es que los LEDs brillan. Porque si pongo tres LEDs en serie, estos necesitan más de 3.7V para brillar.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

tgu1anvasquez dijo:


> Buenas a todos y cada uno de ustedes...soy nuevo, esta es mi primera duda, tiene que ver con el tema aqui tratado. Estoy intentando hacer leds audioritmicos con audio mono desde mi PC. He visto algunos diagramas que se hacen con un protoboard pero yo he hecho el mismo circuito sin el protoboard.http://electronicavm.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/tip31-copia1.png afecta que no use el protoboard? las modificaciones que hecho son:
> utilizo unicamente un led de 3V
> mi fuente de poder es un cargador de celular con salida de 3.7V
> mi led tiene una resitencia de 1/2V y 240ohms para  evitar que se queme.
> y como utilizo audio mono desde mi PC no se diferencia el lado positivo o negativo.
> Lo que pasa es lo siguiente:
> cuando conecto el input de audio a la PC y el cargador al enchufe el led se enciende y brilla aceptablemente. acidentalmente con una pinza toque la pata C del TIP31 con la pata B y el led brillo intensamente. hice lo mismo con la otra convinacion (pata C con pata E) y paso lo mismo. No se porque. el problema esque el led no enciende al ritmo de la musica que se esta reproduciendo en la PC. Me podrian ayudar porfavor.



Amigo tgu1anvasquez, seria bueno que leas o releeas, el post N#49. Pues tu diagrama esta incompleto.


----------



## staroz

Beuno todo el Tema, interesante (el aficionado, DJ, Fogonazo de lo mas groso, sin despreciar a nadie), ahora si mi duda es la siguiente: 

monte este circuito (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

con la bateria de mi auto y la salida de audio de mi PC, muy bonito, pero lo que realmente quiero es montar uno en mi Auto, ya se, se hablo mucho del tema y aunque tal*_*vez me equivoco no vi uno especifico. la salida de audio de la Pc es minima, la del estero del auto me parece q*ue* es muy grande y esto saturaria al Transistor haciendo q*ue* no sea audioritmico, ahora si:

¿Que de*b*o hacer para q*ue* no se sature con la salida de audio del estero, si la respuesta es un diodo o resistencia podrian especifar mas?.
¿Que Recomendaciones me darian para que no corran peligro los leds ni el estereo (ya llevo como 10 leds quemados)?
Que hago para que los leds y la musica funcionen al mismo tiempo?.(son 4 salidas del estero no quisiera sacrificar una) 
por ultimo si es que tal*_*vez existe otro circuito mas recomendable para este caso.

Espero me hayan comprendido muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo

staroz dijo:


> Beuno todo el Tema, interesante (el aficionado, DJ, Fogonazo de lo mas groso, sin despreciar a nadie), ahora si mi duda es la siguiente:
> 
> monte este circuito (http://electronicavm.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/tip31-copia1.png)
> 
> con la bateria de mi auto y la salida de audio de mi PC, muy bonito, pero lo que realmente quiero es montar uno en mi Auto, ya se, se hablo mucho del tema y aunque tal*-*vez me equivoco no vi uno especifico. la salida de audio de la Pc es minima, la del estero del auto me parece q*UE* es muy grande y esto saturaria al Transistor haciendo q*UE* no sea audioritmico, ahora si:
> 
> ¿Que devo hacer para q*UE* no se sature con la salida de audio del estero, si la respuesta es un diodo o resistencia podrian especifar mas?.
> ¿Que Recomendaciones me darian para que no corran peligro los leds ni el estereo (ya llevo como 10 leds quemados)?
> Que hago para que los leds y la musica funcionen al mismo tiempo?.(son 4 salidas del estero no quisiera sacrificar una)
> por ultimo si es que tal*-*vez existe otro circuito mas recomendable para este caso.
> 
> Espero me hayan comprendido muchas gracias por la ayuda.



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.

Existen varios post sobre el tema que estas planteando, utiliza el buscador del Foro


----------



## staroz

Solo quería ayuda en lo que plantee, use el buscador leí muchos temas parecidos, y este me pareció el mas acercado a lo que estaba buscando, bueno me sales con seguí buscando y cierto unos (q) vale si debo normalizar mi escritura, mucho chat creo, pero igual gracias seguiré Buscando como dices, si alguno leyó lo que plantee hace rato me mando un mensajito por fa.


----------



## DOSMETROS

staroz dijo:


> Solo quería ayuda en lo que plantee, use el buscador leí muchos temas parecidos, y este me pareció el mas acercado a lo que estaba buscando, bueno me sales con seguí buscando y cierto unos (q) vale si debo normalizar mi escritura, mucho chat creo, pero igual gracias seguiré Buscando como dices, si alguno leyó lo que plantee hace rato me mando un mensajito por fa.


 
En el post 38 tenés el circuito , fijate que va con el TIP31 

Los leds + la resistencia de 470 lo repetís las veces que quieras conectados al mismo transistor.


----------



## staroz

Gracias vi el circuito del post 38, corregime si me equivoco pero no es el mismo que postee con la diferencia que el del post 38 usa 19V (R de 470)  y el otro usa 9, lo que les planteaba era SI se podía conectar este circuito a un estereo de auto, si el voltaje de salida del estereo saturaba el Tip31 y no era audio rítmico, y que podía hacer para no poner en riesgo el estéreo de mi auto ni los leds, y como ultimo si había forma de conectarlo sin que perdiera una salida de audio ya cuando hago la instalación de un led en serie da el led o el audio.

No quiero infringir la norma 6 ando leyendo los post que enviaron otros usuarios  y es por eso que me interesa mucho su opinión.


06) En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: "No hacer nada y conseguirlo todo".


----------



## tiago

La solución del micrófono te evitará dolores de cabeza y conseguirás el mismo efecto.
Si lo conectas a los altavoces tendrás que ir ajustando siempre.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

staroz dijo:


> Gracias vi el circuito del post 38, corregime si me equivoco pero no es el mismo que postee con la diferencia que el del post 38 usa 19V (R de 470) y el otro usa 9, lo que les planteaba era SI se podía conectar este circuito a un estereo de auto, si el voltaje de salida del estereo saturaba el Tip31 y no era audio rítmico, y que podía hacer para no poner en riesgo el estéreo de mi auto ni los leds, y como ultimo si había forma de conectarlo sin que perdiera una salida de audio ya cuando hago la instalación de un led en serie da el led o el audio.


 
- La diferencia en los circuitos es esa resistencia de 470 , *que es muy importante* , podés alimentarlo con los 12 V del auto , ponele solo 3 leds.

-Si no querés que te sature al TIP probá de agregarle alguna resistencia en serie a la base del transistor , probá 470 , o 1k , o 2k2 , etca hasta que funcione como te gusta.

- Para no perder una salida de audio lo conectas junto con el parlante.

- Los leds valen moneditas , esmerate y no le hagas cortocircuito a la salida del estereo , nada mas , o mejor conectale dos resistencias de 100 ohms en serie a cada una de las conecciones al parlante (por seguridad)


Saludos !


----------



## tiago

Luego, todo va a depender del volumen del equipo. Unas veces apenas excitado, otras saturado.
O, bueno, el volumen siempre al mismo nivel.

Quizá un potenciómetro en el salpicadero para el ajuste según volumen.

Saludos.


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion a sus amables consideracion, esta en idioma chino, saludos


----------



## staroz

Bueno gracias a sus consejos me anime a montar un circuito con el esquema anteriormente mencionado con el TIP 31 fuente de 12 V, resistencia  de 120 porque use 4 leds , ahí les subo el video, como les muestro en el video no entiendo porque  tuve que invertir la polaridad a la entrada del circuito, otra duda es que cuando instale el stereo a un principio votaba 6V de salida de audio  y fue bajando paulatinamente hasta votar menos de 1 V (si se entiende lo que digo, me podrían explicar la razón). 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3b-7CSuGTI&feature=youtu.be



De lo que fui probando si conecto directamente una de las salidas del stereo al circuito este no funciona me imagina que la salida es muy grande y satura el TIP no lo se, pero cuando sacamos una ramificación de la salida del parlante va muy bien.

Tengo una ultima duda para proteger el stereo seria bueno ponerle una resistencia a la entrada del audio en el positivo estaría bien? De que valor o seria mejor un diodo?, y si quiero que los leds se prendan en un nivel de volumen de medio alto devo rebajar la resistencia y como hago para que no se queme si por error le echo todo el volumen


----------



## staroz

bueno el video que les mostré en el post anterior las luces van de maravilla después de mucho tiempo quise montarla en mi auto, aunque con un estéreo sony xploid y no se por que cuando hago el mismo montaje me sale un error en la pantalla y ese parlante deja de funcionar, si le pongo resistencias   a las salidas de los parlantes las luces se quedan prendidas y no parpadean, bueno saque el circuito y lo vine a probar a mi PC; saque audio de la computadora, una fuente de 12v y funciono de maravilla alguien me ayuda en esto por favor, que esta pasando.


----------



## Fogonazo

staroz dijo:


> .... cuando hago el mismo montaje me sale un error en la pantalla y ese parlante deja de funcionar, si le pongo resistencias ......



¿ Estas empleando este esquema ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 80086​


----------



## staroz

Si ese es el esquema que estoy usando aunque con un tip31. te lo subo la imagen, la unica variacion es que uso como fuente la bateria del auto. que podria estar fallando?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

staroz dijo:


> Si ese es el esquema que estoy usando aunque con un tip31. te lo subo la imagen, la unica variacion es que uso como fuente la bateria del auto. que podria estar fallando?



arma el circuito que subio *fogonaso* es mas seguro y la resitencia que sea de 1KΩ 

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

staroz dijo:


> Si ese es el esquema que estoy usando aunque con un tip31. te lo subo la imagen, la unica variacion es que uso como fuente la bateria del auto. que podria estar fallando?


 
Falta la resistencia limitadora


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Pon una resistencia de 150 en la base. de maneera de no cargar el circuito de salida del amplificador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Faltan dos resistencias entonces


----------



## elaficionado

Hola,

Me olvide de decir que, se debe poner un diodo entre la base y el emisor polarizado inversamente, para protege el transistor (el voltaje invertido de Vbe, que está entre lo 5V a 7V más o menos). Un Amplificador de 100W sobre una carga de 4 ohmios, el voltaje puedes llega a 20V o más en determinado momento.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Reflexión:*

Autoestéreo con salida en puente  ---> *6Vcc* sobre cada una de las salidas ---> Transistor saturado aún sin sonido y posible error de salida en el autoestéreo ---> Agregar capacitor de 2,2uF para eliminar la componente de CC


----------



## staroz

vale vale me he mareado un poco y les entendí algo a todos primero dosmetros si puse una resistencia  limitadora para los leds, la que me dice el aficionado a la Base es ala del ping no? una de 150 tb lo hice y sigue igual, elaficionado no te entiende el capacitor donde va, a una cosa q no entiendo y que me podrían explicar es, cuando pongo resistencias a la salida de los parlantes esta calientan aunque use de 1/2 w esto es normal?, lo del diodo me lo explicarían un poco mas porfa gracias por el tiempo, quisiera montarla hoy es sabado XD gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

La idea es esta.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

porque sera que le veo poca vida a ese diodo 1N4148


----------



## staroz

Gracias por tu molestia la tienda de electrónica ya cerro,  y quisiera montarla hoy, ( si no se puede =( ) tengo muchos cosas electrónicas viejas y de ahí quisiera recuperar el capacitor y el diodo, el transistor es el ping 31 o cual tengo que  usar, conseguí con capacitor de 220 uF y 10 v y otro de 22uF y 25 V cual uso el diodo aunque se lee apenas parece q es 4148 ojala estés por ahí.  Ah si no puedo usar el pin31 cuales equivalentes si podría?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

staroz dijo:


> ... *el transistor es el ping 31* o cual tengo que  usar, conseguí con capacitor de 220 uF y 10 v y otro de 22uF y 25 V cual uso el diodo aunque se lee apenas parece q es 4148 ojala estés por ahí.  Ah si no puedo usar el*pin31*cuales equivalentes si podría?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El diiodo protege el transistor.
El transistor es el TIP31, usa el condesador de mayor voltaje.
Si ni encuentras el 1N4148 usa cualquier diodo.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota:
Si tienes otro transistor, úsalo como prueba, el circuito funciona con cualquier transistor, Si los LEDs se quedan encendidos aumenta la resistencia de base.


----------



## staroz

vale lo monto enseguida y te cuento podria poner una resistencia mas ala salida de audio negativa, la que va al emisor? por cuando conecto directo me sale el error en el stereo


----------



## staroz

arme el circuito, prove con los dos capacitores de 10 y 25v y tb sin capacitores el resultado es que los leds se prenden en el de 10 con menor intensidad, pero no son audioritmicos solo se prenden,  podrias echarme una manito en esto y perdon por las molestias


----------



## Fogonazo

staroz dijo:


> arme el circuito, prove con los dos capacitores de 10 y 25v y tb sin capacitores el resultado es que los leds se prenden en el de 10 con menor intensidad, pero no son audioritmicos solo se prenden,  podrias echarme una manito en esto y perdon por las molestias



En lugar de crear nuevos mensajes edita el anterior.

El capacitor se conecta con el positivo hacia la salida del estéreo


----------



## elaficionado

staroz dijo:


> bueno el video que les mostré en el post anterior las luces van de maravilla después de mucho tiempo quise montarla en mi auto, aunque con un estéreo sony xploid y no se por que cuando hago el mismo montaje me sale un error en la pantalla y ese parlante deja de funcionar, si le pongo resistencias   a las salidas de los parlantes las luces se quedan prendidas y no parpadean, bueno saque el circuito y lo vine a probar a mi PC; saque audio de la computadora, una fuente de 12v y funciono de maravilla alguien me ayuda en esto por favor, que esta pasando.



Hola. 

Pruébalo en tu auto, pero con una fuente de alimentación independiente (no uses la batería del auto).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## staroz

como siempre eres un genio gracias xd, bueno si la probé con una batería de 9v externa, con 3 leds y si funciona de maravilla, pero dime algo esta es la única solución no quisiera estar cambiando baterías cada vez y quisiera usar la del auto que no consume nada, además estaba sacando la energía de la media luz así que las luces audioritmicas solo funcionarían de noche,  y controlaría  todo desde mi asiento(que pancho). Ojala haya alguna solución. Pero igual gracias por tus respuestas estoy aprendiendo un montón.
apreciaria cualquier alternativaXD


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Prueba esto.

El voltaje de trabajo de los condensadores debe ser de 25V o más,
La capacidad puede ser mayor o menor, eso tienes que hallarlo probando valores y usas los que mejor te parezca.

Las resistencias de 1K puedes cambiarlas por otros valores, pero no menores a 150 ohmios.



Si puedes saber cual es la polaridad del parlante lo mejor es conectar el circuito como en el gráfico. Si no lo sabes sólo conéctalo.

Espero que funcione.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## staroz

la monto enseguida y te cuento 25v o mas verdad y 100uF eso puede variar? bueno ya te cuento y gracias por responder


----------



## staroz

la probé como me dijiste y note una cosa en la salida de audio en el polo positivo; basta que la conecte para que las luces se prendan aunque no conecte el negativo( esto de la salida de los parlantes), como antes no es audioritmico, y su aumento la resistencia en los led o aoumento la cantidad de leds solo baja la intensidad de los mismos, la polaridad de los capacitores en tu grafica es al reve no? bueno ya voy aprendiendo a hacer esquemas ya te lo mostrare con alguno, a use unos capacitores de 25v y 22uF y tb de 10V y 220uF. y perdon por no editar el anterior.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Entonces sólo conecta el positivo del parlante.
Cambia la resistencia de 1K por una de 10K por ejemplo (mejor busca un valor mayor a 1K hasta que halles el valor adecuado.)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## staroz

Que ostia con esto me estoy obsesionando le puse de 10k las resistencias hasta llegue a 100k en el polo positivo  y nada sigue prendiéndose pero no son audioritmicos  además q aunque no conecte el lado negativo de los parlantes igual se prenden los ledsa una cosa mas no importa que salida del parlante conecte al polo positivo del circuito esto hace que se prenda las luces. Sin afán de ser cargoso podrías darme alguna alternativa más. use los capacitoresde 100uF y 35 Vprove con menores tb y nada.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo, puedes probar algo asi...


----------



## staroz

oh muchas gracias lo intentare solo 2 dudas la R2 son 2.2k o 2k o 22 no llego a leer bien el valor, y tra ese dispositivo a tierra donde va o es el negativo de la bateria del auto (al chacis?).  a y gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola Amigo, bueno la tierra del circuito es el chasis del vehiculo. El valor de la resistencia puede ser 2.2K, quizas algunos valores debas alterarlos para lograr el efecto que quieres.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

staroz dijo:


> oh muchas gracias lo intentare solo 2 dudas *la R2 son 2.2k* o 2k o 22 no llego a leer bien el valor, y tra ese dispositivo a tierra donde va o es el negativo de la bateria del auto (al chacis?).  a y gracias.



>Es la primera opcion 

*C1 = 4,7µF
D1 = 1N4148
D2 = 1N4148
R1 = 470Ω
C2 = 4,7µF
R2 = 2,2KΩ
Q1 = TIP31 o BD139* 

En cuanto al negativo creo que este tiene una fuente aparte no es pasivo... creo que viene con los led y resistencia en serie desde una fuete


----------



## staroz

Monte el circuito use de 100uF y 25V tb use de 22uF y 10V (afecta en algo), y la R2 puse una de 4k (afecta) lo demás seguí el diagrama al pie de la letra , conectando un solo polo a la parte negativa sin resistencia el estéreo bota error 50 y el parlante se bloquea, le puse una resistencia  y ya no da error pero sigue igual nada de ser audioritmico solo se prenden los foquitos apenas hace contacto una salida de los parlantes al lado positivo del circuito, sin importar si  se conecta la otra salida. No se que mas hacer, podrían darme una manito en esto tal vez alguien ya lo hizo para su auto, problema del estéreo o que pasa?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Prueba este circuito.

Las resistencias de 1K puedes ser de mayor o menor valor, lo mismo con los condensadores.
El potenciómetro es de 100K.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## staroz

perdona la interrogante voy aprendiendo no se enojen, tienes una salida a tierra eso donde va en mi circuito, al chasis del auto?, aunque este es también el polo negativo de mi fuente por que el negativo de la batería esta en todo el chasis, otro,  el potenciómetro de 100k tiene tres patitas, mátame pero no se como conectarlo en mi circuito. Gracias por su comprensión y paciencia XD


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El potenciómetro conecta el punto medio y un extremo (cualquiera).

Tu amplificador tiene una salida o parlante que no se conecta a tierra (y no debe estar en contacto con tierra  de la batería por ningún motivo). Si tu conectas el circuito con una fuente independiente de la batería funciona correctamente, ya que la tierra de la fuente independiente no afecta el funcionamiento del amplificador. Pero cuando quieres usar la batería del auto para alimentar el circuito de las luces, la tierra, si se conecta con cualquier contacto del parlante, el amplificador deja de funcionar. Para que la tierra de la batería no afecte al amplificador, cuando los conectas al circuito de la luces, se pone los condensadores y las resistencias.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

